

The Story So Far (Y Combinator Startup Auctomatic) - JohnN
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6921893.stm

======
edgeztv
Hey Kul, it was good running into you guys at eBay Live. Unlike Auctomatic, we
(mystorespace.com) went the guerrilla route that day :) Our story is at
mystorespace.blogspot.com.

We also got swamped with requests for accounts the week after eBay Live.
Working around the clock, we managed to launch our Beta two weeks later (also
after having given more optimistic predictions up front - not the best way to
go :).

Just emailed you guys with some ideas.

~~~
jamongkad
Nice I was working on the same idea a few months back. Is this like Viaweb?

~~~
edgeztv
Viaweb 2.0 :)

I'd be happy to discuss in more detail. Email: alex "at" mystorespace.com

------
joshwa
Still not launched? and not even an ETA? So much for launching at eBay Live...

Lesson: don't announce a launch until you're darn ready to release the
thing...

~~~
kul
fair point Josh, lesson learnt.

~~~
joshwa
Sorry, don't mean to be a pain--- I was just anxious as your customers to see
what the product really looks like (in a past life I did a fair amount of ebay
stuff).

